# Adobe or SAP Labs?? I have my interview on the same day



## eggman (Jun 28, 2010)

Adobe visited our campus on and turns out i cleared the written test and now i have the chance to sit in the interviews.

Meanwhile I also went to SAP labs and cleared the written,technical and first HR round.

Now tomm both company s are taking interview.


Now here the situation:

ADOBE:
I have to clear 3 technical and 1 HR round.
The technical interviews r super tough. It will be a gamble to attempt them.
Package is 5.4lpa. 
Job Profile: Software Tester
I have heard bad stuff about working long term in Adobe(some by the forum member)

SAP LAbs
I have already cleared Technical and HR Interview. At max I have one more HR interview, or not.
They have already requested my details and I'm almost In(because those who clear the first two rounds are almost in) , except if something goes horrible wrong in the las HR round.
Package is 4.3 lpa(not sure, but most probably)
Job Profile: Software Developer
As a company, I heard SAP is better to work for.


Kindly help me decide......
Except for the package difference, Everything is pointing to SAP labs!

And do tell me , if u can, which company is better to work for!!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 28, 2010)

I would choose Development over Testing! Testing is sooooo boring!


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 28, 2010)

Man, I'm in testing, its fun 

b/w eggy, what is ur skillset? and r u in college?

I've no idea about Adobe but I've my friend SAP Labs, I can give you some idea on it.

But, b4 dat I need to know r u fresher of exp.?


----------



## eggman (Jun 28, 2010)

I am a fresher. Just passed out from  a crappy college.
I applied to SAP off campus. I'm not very worried about the package money....What interests me more is work culture and life balance it provides!


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 28, 2010)

My friend says and as I've heard from him since last 2 yrs, SAP is fun to work. You will get lots of training and a very good career profile.

And don't u worry at all for life-balance....


----------



## eggman (Jun 29, 2010)

Just finished with the interview.....

It went for 17 mins...
He asked to gimme my intro...my strength.....what do u know about sap....

then he asked that in service based company u get to work for many diff platforms then why u wanna work for product based company where u will work on same platform for long time...
i said that even thou i might work on less platforms but i will have much better hold on those platforms which is  better than having half knowledge on more platforms ...

than he asked me what do u know about sap erp.... on my Tech interview i asked the same question to that interviewer so i just told today what my tech interview had told me that day.........

then he asked if if I have any future planors f MBA or MS or anything.....i said nothing because when i started B.E i always had a dream to do the work based on these course and if I do MBA, my BE degree will be void....moreover I do not think it will be any good to do MBA before getting 5-6 years of experience... ...


 after that he told me that they were looking through other candidates too...if i am selected i will be notified by sat or mon (dunno what to make of it)...

then he asked my how much salary Infy will give.....i said 3.25...he asked if i have any expectations for SAP...i told him that I am looking forward to start my career with a big company like SAP so I really don't care much about the money...then tata bye bye


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 29, 2010)

^Seems a good interview. Best of luck. What abt Adobe? U sat for it or not?


----------



## eggman (Jun 29, 2010)

Couldn't have...the interview time was not mentioned by SAP so it could've been any time in the day..and Adobe interview was indeed going on at that time my telephonic interview was on......

Do you think my answers to his questions were good enough?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 30, 2010)

^^ dont worry interview is a matter of luck


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 30, 2010)

eggman said:


> Couldn't have...the interview time was not mentioned by SAP so it could've been any time in the day..and Adobe interview was indeed going on at that time my telephonic interview was on......
> 
> Do you think my answers to his questions were good enough?



Thats just fine. And that's the final HR round?


----------



## eggman (Jun 30, 2010)

^Yes . It was the Final round!

Well, this is how it went in sap labs.

On saturday morning about 120 candidates came for the selection process. The criteria was already high at 70% in BE ,12th and 10th.
After the first written round ,about 45-50 students were shortlisted for the next round.

Then we had our interviews , which lasted for half hour.Some of them had only one interview(only technical) and the remaining ,including me ,had a second interview (managerial round....basic stuff,puzzles).Initially I thought this was the HR round.
Turns out those who had only one interview were not called for further process...and I dunno how many of those who had two interviews were called , but I think most or maybe all of them could've have got the call.Still I'm guessing that the number is between 25-30 at max.Two of my friends had only one round and none of them were called further. So I am guessing that technical round was a filteration round.

Anyway, the hr guy said in the call that he has emailed a form which I have to fill up and send back.The form had info like name,address,marks etc..This is a positive sign,I hope... as they wouldn't have asked for details unless I was in serious consideration. After I had filled and emailed him the form back, the next day I got the call informing about my HR interview. 

I don't know how many openings are there in SAP right now, but the guy who was conducting the interviews said that about 30 openings are there.So I am a bit hopeful....but the fact that they are looking through more candidates than they have planned to hire has left me worried a bit!! Just keeping my fingers crossed !


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 30, 2010)

^eggy, there is 85% chance u r through....

best of luck, cheers.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 1, 2010)

^^

+1

@eggy

Dont worry. They got your details, that means your chance of getting into is high.


----------



## blaz (Jul 10, 2010)

@ EGGMAN: did u get a call(confirmation or rejection or anything for that matter)?.. incidentally even i had the interview on the same date as yours and completed all the rounds.. Ditto questions asked in telephonic HR.. similar answers given by me..
Havnt heard from them!!..I'm kinda sceptical as iv heard hiring process is still going on despite the fact there were only 30 openings as u mentioned..!!!


----------



## eggman (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi blaz

The HR guy said that the result would be out by Monday , latest. However as I did not get any call till tuesday , I called up Sandeep myself. He said that "wait for some more time". Which I interpreted as some more Hours. However I called him up again on Thu , and asked when can I expect the result , he said to wait for few more days. He said he will call me by next week. So I do not know what to make of it.Confirmation, rejection ,???? 

Are you sure they are still hiring more people??? Do you have any idea as to how many people made it to the HR Round?

I was sitting in the ground floor, and there were about 35 people there. And about 15 more in the upper floors. That was before the interviews started. I have talked to people there, and very few people were called for the second managerial round on Saturday.About 15 -20 at max, i assume. And I do not know how many would've cleared it! So I am guessing they are short of the amount of people required so maybe they are conducting the process again!

Also, I am wondering who else could turn out in next hiring rounds, since most of the interested candidates would've  turned out on 26th. Many have left for homes and there arent many 70% + scorers left , but  I may be wrong. 

Can you PM me your phone number?


----------



## blaz (Jul 11, 2010)

I was in Ground Floor too!!!
my tech interview took place at 6PM so managerial round took place on monday and telephonic HR on tuesday evening.. after that even i called Mr.Manimoy few times. REPLY is the same-"Ul get a call from us regarding the offer" cudnt make out whether it is generic or specific.. yet nothing from their side.. 
and about hiring process.. yes,its true as my friend got a call today (saturday july 10th) for the test


----------



## eggman (Jul 12, 2010)

Me and blaz both got selected. 
Joining is on 16th , gotta find a flat fast!!


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 12, 2010)

W00t.........

Wow..........congrats and now partyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## eggman (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks....I wish I could throw a party online somehow...


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 12, 2010)

hohoho..many congrats eggman...it is really a great company to work in...actually any MNC is better other than Infy....I hate that iRACE policy/prog the HR there has...


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 12, 2010)

eggman said:


> Me and blaz both got selected.
> Joining is on 16th , gotta find a flat fast!!



You got selected in Adobe or SAP Labs? 

Congrats buddy.. If you are ready to throw a party, i'll be there @ any cost. 

Afterall we are doing this for friendship....


----------



## eggman (Jul 12, 2010)

^^LOL!!

SAP Labs....


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 13, 2010)

^^ Great!!! Congrats and hope that means you're ready to throw a party....


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 14, 2010)

congo buddy


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 14, 2010)

I got into Adobe ! Adobe is easy go for it. Adobe is really far better to work then SAP Laps. Its one of the best places to work for in fact!
You start as Tester, After six months depending upon your talents you can switch to developer team.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 14, 2010)

He already got into SAP Labs, joining on 16th.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 14, 2010)

desiibond said:


> I would choose Development over Testing! Testing is sooooo boring!



Testing is also fun. If you are testing in Infosys its a different thing.
Test in Microsoft Windows Team or the Linux Kernel. You will get your ass jacked awesomely.
Testing also has lots of math and coding, its just that you should get the right thing to test.

Needless to say, developing a boring thing is also boring


----------



## Faun (Jul 14, 2010)

testing is fun and gives u enuf time for urself, further testing SAP, oracle, Siebel implementations is like peanut butter and jelly time.

Congrats guys for getting into sap labs n adobe !


----------



## Pathik (Jul 15, 2010)

Congrats @eggman @a_k_s_h_a_y

BTW any idea if Adobe is still hiring?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 15, 2010)

eggman said:


> Thanks....I wish I could throw a party online somehow...



congrats. yes. you can throw a party online. McDonalds accepts orders online. want my address?

BTW, which city?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 15, 2010)

^, B'lore , ur city


----------



## eggman (Jul 15, 2010)

^^Haha...lol..Bangalore....

Anyway....my joining was today not 16th(had mixed  up every date because of INCEPTION) .... had a great time today..drank too much of free coffee.......lol


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes, try. They probably want more!!! 



Pathik said:


> Congrats @eggman @a_k_s_h_a_y
> BTW any idea if Adobe is still hiring?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 20, 2010)

dude eggman one female from DSC IS Dept got through, She is in Dream waver team.
her name is divya c!


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 20, 2010)

^and eggman should obviously know about it, right


----------



## eggman (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah I know.
She smashed my dream of getting the highest paying offer from our College


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 22, 2010)

What's your real name ?! 
And I am so tired, mine is 9-6 work, After I return back to home, I am completely gone. I use my bike.


----------



## coolalways (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi,
I had my interview at SAP Labs on 31st of July. 
It was again the same story as already recited above. 2 face to face rounds and a telephonic interview the next day. I was also made to fill that form with name address and the other details. I was even made to submit my 3 months salary slips and offer letter of my current employer since i am not a fresher. But its been almost 3 weeks and no news since. I dropped Manjula a mail in the interim and she said that I am selected but the offer will take some time to be released. Could anyone tell me how long it may take for them to give out the offer letter? I understand that eggman and blaz are already in. Could you please get the information from the inside regarding the offer letter?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## abychat (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey Eggman, Blaz,

Congratulations on being selected into SAP Labs.

I am an experienced IT professional. I have given all the rounds of interview including HR. Waiting for the final notification.
Just wanted to know whether you got the final offer by mail or it was communicated to you over the phone? Also, who was the mail from?

Thanks!


----------



## jablonsky27 (Sep 22, 2010)

coolalways said:


> Hi,
> I had my interview at SAP Labs on 31st of July.
> It was again the same story as already recited above. 2 face to face rounds and a telephonic interview the next day. I was also made to fill that form with name address and the other details. I was even made to submit my 3 months salary slips and offer letter of my current employer since i am not a fresher. But its been almost 3 weeks and no news since. I dropped Manjula a mail in the interim and she said that I am selected but the offer will take some time to be released. Could anyone tell me how long it may take for them to give out the offer letter? I understand that eggman and blaz are already in. Could you please get the information from the inside regarding the offer letter?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.





abychat said:


> Hey Eggman, Blaz,
> 
> Congratulations on being selected into SAP Labs.
> 
> ...



hey guys, same boat here. its been about 10 days now since their HR called up and made me an offer over phone. Said I ll be receiving the offer letter 'shortly'. No other details forthcoming.

Have either of you received you letters?


----------



## eggman (Sep 26, 2010)

SAP Labs takes sometimes before giving out the offer letters...so wait ....it's very hard I know...

They rarely reject anyone in HR unless u negotiate on salary or say you wanna do MBA....otherwise HR is a formality...so congrats to all of you


----------



## jablonsky27 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey eggman,

I got through. They sent me the offer letter via mail which I confirmed today.

Now, I ve received 2 mails from careers@sap.com. One is my login details and the other asks me to fill up a questionnaire.
Any idea what this is? 

Regards,


----------



## coolalways (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi,
I received my offer letter on the 23rd of Aug. Thats full 23 days after my ftf interviews and 20 days after the telefonic round. 
So, SAP Labs does take an aweful lot of time to release the offer. But yeah, telefonic round means you are definitely in. So just be patient. I know its not easy but no other go. Calling up sandeep or manimoy won't help much. They don't take the calls or give the mundane replies.
However, if you are an experienced candidate and expecting a huge increment you will be disappointed. They offer mediocre packages.

All the best.


----------

